# FS: TiVo HD with 1TB drive and lifetime service



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

For sale on eBay:

One well loved and well treated TiVo HD with an upgraded drive to hold 157 High Def hours of recordings is now awaiting your bid.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261293537440&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123

John


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

About 5 hours remaining on this eBay auction for my upgraded TiVoHD with lifetime service.


----------

